# Geburtstag von Kiestumpe



## Larry Laffer (11 Dezember 2008)

... man hat ja schon ein paar Tage nichts mehr von dir gelesen ...

Aber nichts desto trotz ...

:sm20: und :sm24: und Alles Gute


----------



## vierlagig (11 Dezember 2008)

ich schließe mich in allen punkten meinem vorredner an.

"immer feste feiern" füge ich noch hinzu.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (11 Dezember 2008)

Na dann auch herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag von mir.


----------



## Cerberus (11 Dezember 2008)

Na sowas! Von mir natürlich auch alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (11 Dezember 2008)

...auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag...


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche auch alles Gute!


----------



## crash (11 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## mst (11 Dezember 2008)

Von mir auch alles Gute!
:sm20:


----------



## OHGN (11 Dezember 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## ralfi (11 Dezember 2008)

Na denn auch von mir alles gute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marlob (11 Dezember 2008)

Na dann mal alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## sue port (11 Dezember 2008)

happy b-day, unbekannterweise 2u!

gesundheit, viele teuerkleine geschenke,...

greetinx

sue


----------



## Rayk (11 Dezember 2008)

von mir auch alles Gute!


----------



## Golden Egg (11 Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch dir auch alles Gute.
:sm20:


----------



## MW (11 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Kai (11 Dezember 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (11 Dezember 2008)

Denn vielen guten Wünschen schließe ich mich gerne an: 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Gerhard K (11 Dezember 2008)

auch von mir :sm20:


----------



## zotos (11 Dezember 2008)

Auch ich wünsche dem Kollegen Kiestumpe alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Bleib wie Du bist und mach weiter so ;o)


----------



## HaDi (11 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 Dezember 2008)

:sm20:...alles gute zum Geburtstag, du bist der beste *Kiestumpe* den wir haben...!

gruß Helmut


----------



## Full Flavor (12 Dezember 2008)

Na besser Spät als nie da schliese ich mich den Vorrednern natürlich an.

Alles Gute  :sm20:


----------



## maxi (12 Dezember 2008)

Alles gute wünsche und einen ordentlichen Rausch


----------



## kiestumpe (19 Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank für Euer guten Wünsche - in der Tat habe ich mich etwas rar gemacht. Aber das lag an meinem neuen Aufgabenfeld.

Alles Gute und besinnliche Feiertage - möglichst ohne Arbeit.


----------

